# miniDSP OpenDRC owners can upgrade to DDRC with Dirac Live room correction



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

An upgrade service has been setup for the miniDSP's OpenDRC owners who would like to upgrade their unit with Dirac Live digital room correction.
The service is done at miniDSP's office in Hong Kong so units must be shipped back to them, the upgrade includes the following:

Upgrading the firmware of the onboard OpenDRC
License for Dirac Live Calibration Tool Stereo for miniDSP
New front panel with Dirac Logo
UMIK-1 calibrated measurement microphone (if selected)
Microphone tripod stand
Printed Quick-start Guide

http://www.minidsp.com/dirac-series/opendrc-upgrade

Ciao, Flavio


----------

